# Zoo Med UV bulb



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey everybody, does anyone here use the Zoo Med avian UV bulb?

Wondering how many hours a day to keep it turned on.. From what I read, the suggested times ranged from one hr to 8-10 a day. 

Is 3 hours enough or too much/ too little? 
Also, on their website, it says there's a burn in period of 150 hrs - that's like 10 hours a day for 2 weeks hmy:


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't really provide any advice for this but I suggest you contact your avian vet and see what they say.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey there,

I don't have much experience with full spectrum lighting, but perhaps this sticky will help:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...lighting-how-much-should-your-budgie-get.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Full Spectrum Lights should never be used with a budgie for more than a maximum of 2 hours per day. One hour is safer.

If you use the light for too long, you will do the budgies more harm than good and they will go into perpetual molts as well.*


----------



## lils (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. 

Since it's too cold here to take them outside yet. How are the rest of you providing vitamin D to your flock if you're not using UV lighting?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Soluvite D is an excellent supplement to use as a source of Vitamin D for your budgies.

Soluvite D*


----------

